# Read this - forum rules!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Just a request for all forum members, both new and old, to look over the Expat Forum Rules: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html.

Many thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## BirthAbroad (May 18, 2014)

Why can't we speak in Spanish?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

BirthAbroad said:


> Why can't we speak in Spanish?


Because this is an English-language forum, and many people who participate either don't know any Spanish or can't read and write it very well. BTW, thanks for reading the rules!


----------

